# price per house in brooklyn ny



## Bigdave1 (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a walk behind snow blower from crafsman and am 17 years old how much should i charge


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

no idea, depends how big and how bad,


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

How much does a new snowblower cost? How long do you think the one you have will last?
How many sidewalks/ driveways are you doing?
How much gas do you go through when you do them?
How much will it cost to replace a window if you put a rock through one?
What if someone slips and falls on one of your walks?
Good for you, you're 17 and have some ambition, and want to make a few bucks. 
How well do you get along with your parents?
Are you a good kid? 
Would they set up a DBA as a family business, so you could work it under their General liability insurance policy?
Now, how much should you charge?
Enough to cover your expenses and put some money in your pocket and to save some to buy a new snowblower.
I don't want to burst your bubble, but do want you to see the big picture. And this is the business management forum, not the residential, " I want to help out my neighbor" forum.
Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

you need to have a minimum. $35.00 then up from there. Just a guess.


----------

